# marriage seminars/workshops



## david_h15 (May 8, 2009)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone here has ever attended any of the more well-known marriage seminar/workshops that are held in some of the bigger cities around the U.S.? A couple that I've seen when doing a search are LovePath 911 and "A New Beginning". These workshops claim to have better than a 75% success rate of keeping couples together, even if one person doesn't want to be there but I'm always skeptical of statistics especially when they sound too good to be true. It seems like the workshops cover a lot of good stuff over 3 days but if the wife doesn't try to make things better, I don't know how these workshops help that to usually occur (as they claim they normally can do). Right now my situation is pretty much at a status quo and she continues to tell me occasionally that she's really angry and hurting inside and doesn't know if she can ever forgive or ever be able to fall in love again with me. I don't know if my wife would even consider going to one of these to see if we can get things better again before calling it quits but I wanted to see first if anyone had any experience, insight, etc. to attending one of the above mentioned workshops. I feel my wife would be more open to something like this rather than marriage counseling because not enough gets covered in 45 minutes to an hour with a counselor to be of much good. Also, if anyone has any other recommendations of workshops to look into, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## me65 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've also got the same question and situation as the orginial poster. The program he's referring too is Marriage helper put on by Joe Beam with his 911 workshop. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with this program or know anything good or bad about it.


----------

